# Handling vaping in public?



## Angelus (20/6/17)

hey all

How do u all handle vaping in public?

I've noticed walking around in malls ect people look at u as if I just climbed off an alien ship 

I mean do u carry on vaping in a mall or shop or ?


----------



## stevie g (20/6/17)

It is totally unacceptable to vape in a place that smoking is prohibited. Just because laws have not yet caught up doesn't mean we should take advantage. 

The mainstream public hasn't been exposed to vaping much and get very much alarmed when seeing big clouds being exhaled, especially in a setting like a mall.

Please keep vaping to acceptable locations and modify your behavior likewise. On the upside research has shown that vaping is not as addictive as cigarettes so you should be able to go for longer before needing a toot.

It's not very pleasant to walk through someone's cloud and inhale their aerosol unless you made the conscious decision to visit a location like a vape store where you would expect this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 12


----------



## Angelus (20/6/17)

stevie g said:


> It is totally unacceptable to vape in a place that smoking is prohibited. Just because laws have not yet caught up doesn't mean we should take advantage.
> 
> The mainstream public hasn't been exposed to vaping much and get very much alarmed when seeing big clouds being exhaled, especially in a setting like a mall.
> 
> ...



Ahhh right lol ok makes sence lol Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (20/6/17)

Eh I get that sometimes. Yesterday I was outside vaping on my Nautilus and someone walked past laughing saying "hahhaha that's not a real cigarette". Ironically he was holding an LD Blue (awful-tasting horseshyte cigarette brand, for those of you who forgot) in his hand. For some mysterious reason he seemed most displeased when I told him "neither is that".

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## stevie g (20/6/17)

Or you could break out the old tagline "stop smoking in analogue and upgrade to HD".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Angelus (20/6/17)

Lol


----------



## Silver (21/6/17)

Hi @Angelus

Great thread you started. We have several of them discussing this sort of thing, but it doesnt hurt to have another because this is an important topic.

When in public places, be discreet with your vaping. Either go where it wont bother others or be easily seen - or vape stealthily - by concealing the vapour. (Holding in your breath normally makes the vapour undetectable)

Two reasons for this as I see it

First, as @stevie g alluded to above - being considerate to others. Who says we have a right to blow big plumes of vapour into other people's faces ? (just because its vapour and not smoke)

Second reason is that we need to try paint a good picture of vaping. And we can all do our bit here. The last thing we need is for vapers to get a bad name from the rest of the non smoking non vaping population as these inconsiderate hooligans that just blow "smoke" all over the place.

We need to set an example. So in public places, rather be discreet and/or stealthy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Angelus (21/6/17)

Great got it


----------



## OPium46 (21/6/17)

I tend to treat vaping the same as analogues. I only vape in designated smoking areas and even then I turn it down to the same level of cloud as what a cig would be. 

I never vape indoors except when I'm at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/6/17)

Interestingly enough, I was in Centurion Mall the other day and there's this little vape stall - Nico-E, don't know if anyone knows them - and the people working in the stall are blowing clouds. So I asked the one guy who works there and he says that Centurion Mall allows it. 

Anyone care to comment? Maybe someone who works there or knows someone who works there? Is it maybe just a concession for the people working the stall? Irrespective, I went outside every time I wanted to vape.


----------



## Angelus (21/6/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Interestingly enough, I was in Centurion Mall the other day and there's this little vape stall - Nico-E, don't know if anyone knows them - and the people working in the stall are blowing clouds. So I asked the one guy who works there and he says that Centurion Mall allows it.
> 
> Anyone care to comment? Maybe someone who works there or knows someone who works there? Is it maybe just a concession for the people working the stall? Irrespective, I went outside every time I wanted to vape.



Yes I have noticed the same at the popup stores in malls mostly those twisp ones.

But when I remember lol I vape and hold it in if Iam in a shop or whatever and that works


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/6/17)

Angelus said:


> Yes I have noticed the same at the popup stores in malls mostly those twisp ones.



This wasn't a mere (t)wisp of smoke, these were proper clouds. The one guy was running a SMOK box with a baby beast.


----------



## RichJB (21/6/17)

I always go by the rule that nobody likes to breathe in air that has obviously just been exhaled by someone else. Of course, we all do it all the time, especially in public. But it's not something we need to be made aware of. That vapour smells a lot more pleasant than smoke doesn't mean people want to breathe it in. 

On another forum I frequent, a British poster was complaining of getting off the bus behind a vaper, and getting a faceful of watermelon and kiwi. He objected to it, not because he hates fruit but because he knows that vapour has just come from someone else's (possibly diseased) lungs and mouth. Most people like the air that they breathe in to be odourless. If other people can smell me (good or bad) I'm not being socially considerate. I'd extend that to people who wear overpowering perfumes or colognes as well. The best odour to have in public is no odour at all.

Somewhat related but not really, I read a fascinating article once about a bloke who went "back to nature" big time and lived alone in the wild for years. Away from olfactory-deadening city smog and relying on his senses for survival, his sense of smell became particularly acute. When he returned to the city, he was repulsed by the people around him, saying that they smelled like "monkeys with perfume smeared on them".  I bet he'd have made an excellent DIY flavour tester, though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (21/6/17)

I don't vape inside malls simply because you are in a restrictive area and common courtesy should then be the rule of the day.
When I am outside of course or in my car I vape the living crap out of my device since I am proud of participating in a healthier habit and not ashamed to advertise it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necropolis (21/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> I tend to treat vaping the same as analogues. I only vape in designated smoking areas and even then I turn it down to the same level of cloud as what a cig would be.
> 
> I never vape indoors except when I'm at home.



This is exactly what I do as well.


----------



## aktorsyl (21/6/17)

There are few things as annoying and obnoxious as an "entitled" vaper. Just as with "entitled" smokers. Just because the clouds aren't as dangerous as passive smoke, doesn't mean you have to unload like a steam engine around you with a self-satisifed look on your face daring the non-vapers or the smokers to say anything.

I know the people who do that are in the minority, of course - but it pisses me off.

PS: If it's not in the immediate vicinity of people in a public place, though, then sure - vape away! But have common courtesy when among people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/6/17)

I follow the same rule of thumb, I dont even vape close to smokers. But even when I stand far away from a crowd, vaping in the open air - I still get skeef'ed out by people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rumor001 (12/7/17)

Old thread, but i vape wherever if im not in close proximity to people, and then i hold it in and blow down... 

I do like my clouds outside and i often get people walking up to me to ask me what i am doing... 

Usually if the wind blows the vapor towards people i move to the other side or just dont dont blow clouds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

